# Enterprise Colors



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry in advance..............
Someone please tell me what are the colors of the USS Enterprise are again.
Fixing to place a "Rattle Can" paint order starting with this:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&W=001607478&I=LXFFR8&P=K
I am sure it has been mentioned a million times before.
Just to lazy to look.
Thank you,
-Jim
P.S.
How many cans of the base coat do you all think I will need for the 1/350th T.O.S.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^

Here is a thread with the colors and a bunch of others that people did.

Scroll down to #199.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=384722&page=7


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Here is a thread with the colors and a bunch of others that people did.
> 
> ...


Great info CT! Wow!


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, for my scratch build of the 11 foot model at 23 inches, this is what I plan on buying (or having handy, as I used these on my Phase II Enterprise)...

AS-5 Light Blue (Luftwaffe) - 5 cans (for a 23 inch model)
AS-26 Light Ghost Grey - 1 can
AS-18 Light Gray (IJA) - 1 can
AS-11 Medium Sea Grey (RAF) - 1 can
AS-31 Ocean Gray 2 (RAF) - 1 can
AS-29 Gray-Green (IJN) - 1 can

And I use Rust-oleum primer for my models, but any primer would be good. The primer will end up helping with the 1/350 TOS model to make sure you get complete coverage if you end up using the Luftwaffe Light Blue (because it is almost the exact same color as the kit's plastic). I picked Luftwaffe Light Blue because it was the closest _rattle-can_ color to the Behr UL220-15 Frozen Pond sample sheet (which was the easiest color sample that matches the TOS Enterprise to get a physical sample of). Here is a comparison of Luftwaffe Light Blue on my model with the Frozen Pond sample sheet next to it.

But yeah, those colors seem to work the best for what I want to achieve without having an airbrush setup handy.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys.
Here is what I ordered:
Total of cans:

TAMR5007 Tamiya Spray Lacquer TS-7 Racing White 3 oz 1 can

TAMR5004 Tamiya Spray Lacquer TS-4 German Gray 3 oz 2 cans

TAMR5046 Tamiya Spray Lacquer TS-46 Light Sand 3 oz 1 can

TAMR8676 Tamiya AS-26 Spray Light Ghost Gray 3 oz 8 cans

TAMR5013 Tamiya Spray Lacquer TS13 Gloss Clear 3 oz 3 cans

TAMR5080 Tamiya Spray TS80 Flat Clear 100ml 8 cans

TESR2451 Testors Spray Copper 3 oz 1 can

I already have primer, now did I miss anything?
-Jim


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

ClubTepes said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Here is a thread with the colors and a bunch of others that people did.
> 
> ...


BTW, page 14, just sayin'.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Mr. Shaw,
E mail sent.
-Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Future Stand For My 1/350th*

Future Stand For My 1/350th.
-Jim


----------

